# DTS Sound Unbound



## Skylined (Apr 13, 2021)

The last version of DTS Sound Unbound is version 2020.1217.1217.0 which is really 2020.4.45.0
This last version also has support for computers with x86 bit architecture
I made this thread in an attempt to understand exactly which applications (UWP or traditional) can be installed on an x86 computer to enable sound unbound spatial sound.

Thanks for any info you may have.

There is DTSX Ultra for x86 with the last known UWP appx being version 1.3.0 created in 2019. I'm searching for the APO4 driver files in the system32/DTS folder

thanks


----------



## ador250 (Apr 14, 2021)

Here is the DTS APO4x x86 implementation on latest x86 Realtek HDA driver, Download Link

As usual u have to be in disable driver signature enforcement mode to install it. I don't have 32bit windows installed so I can't test it if it works or not. @Skylined


----------



## Skylined (Apr 14, 2021)

@ador250
Thanks a million for your driver.
Some people may ask why would one want to use arcane archaeological x86 devices but I think these devices (millions of them around the world) will be around for quite some time to come maybe until quantum computers become commercially viable which is at least well beyond our lifetimes. After all they were here before x64 computing.

once again many thanks


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

Indeed, sorry I also don't support x86. Good luck.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 18, 2021)

ador250 said:


> Here is the DTS APO4x x86 implementation on latest x86 Realtek HDA driver, Download Link
> 
> As usual u have to be in disable driver signature enforcement mode to install it. I don't have 32bit windows installed so I can't test it if it works or not. @Skylined


Dear @ador250 - could you make one for DTS:X? HDA preferably with DTS Connect / Symmetry / Surround Sensation and @Jimmy9303 and me would be EXTREMELY grateful!


----------



## ador250 (Apr 18, 2021)

emanresu said:


> Dear @ador250 - could you make one for DTS:X? HDA preferably with DTS Connect / Symmetry / Surround Sensation and @Jimmy9303 and me would be EXTREMELY grateful!



Ok, lets see..x86 won't work bcoz there is no 32bit working APO dll, found some old 32bit files and made that HDA driver on request but I'm quite sure it won't work

64bit possible, could take 2-3 days..I'll upload as soon as possible


----------



## emanresu (Apr 18, 2021)

ador250 said:


> Ok, lets see..x86 won't work bcoz there is no 32bit working APO dll, found some old 32bit files and made that HDA driver on request but I'm quite sure it won't work
> 
> 64bit possible, could take 2-3 days..I'll upload as soon as possible


I forgot to write x64


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

DTS Connect / Symmetry / Surround Sensation, only Connect (Interactive) works universally. APO1 and APO2 are obsolete, and are not updated. I removed APO1 due to issues.
On some PC's it does not work at all, you can literally put the property key in the driver, or do it manually, and it does not show or work at all.

If the driver is HDA it might work better, however its old enough to be using LFX/GFX, written for HDA.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 18, 2021)

Yeah and we also pray for a working HDA with the DTS X Ultra app and spatial mode, including what I wrote before.  It's good to have some alternatives


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

He can probably make it work, but maybe not on all PC's. Edit: An extension might work out better, for APO1 or 2, so it can be removed if issue prone, and just the main driver used.

Edit 2: You would probably enjoy APO3 more for stereo than the old sensation, in my driver you will need to add some composites, as its in background mode.
The older APO1 will only provide Neo PC (stereo expand, can make noise, lots of noise, expand is terrible), and voice with multichannel.

There are other better options, and even combinations, for example, replacing stereo expand with stereo surround.


----------



## Skylined (Apr 18, 2021)

@ador250 

Yes, you are correct, I installed the x86 driver and the apo4 service starts and is running but then it shows as no audio device installed.
It would be nice if someone can upload the APO4 x86 drivers for Ultra.
This reminds me sometime ago, there was also an x86 Dolby Atmos with the new user interface but no drivers.
Again many thanks


----------



## ador250 (Apr 18, 2021)

Skylined said:


> @ador250
> 
> Yes, you are correct, I installed the x86 driver and the apo4 service starts and is running but then it shows as no audio device installed.
> It would be nice if someone can upload the APO4 x86 drivers for Ultra.
> ...



does the dtshpxv2apo4service.exe running background in task manager?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

Hmmmm, change the codes to the more universal one, checkout my driver .infs (I will DM you). If it's trying to start its part working.


----------



## Skylined (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes, dtshpxv2apo4service.exe is running in the background in Task Manager


----------



## ador250 (Apr 18, 2021)

Skylined said:


> Yes, dtshpxv2apo4service.exe is running in the background in Task Manager



go to c>windows>system32>dts>pc>apo4x , r u seeing the preset files ? (xml, bins etc) @Skylined


----------



## Skylined (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes they are all there


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

@ador250, sent you some codes, hope that helps.


----------



## ador250 (Apr 23, 2021)

It's here finally, DTSX Ultra + DTS Digital Entertainment + DTS Interactive (SPDIF) with realtek HDA panel. As usual restart ur PC with disable driver signature enforcement mode before installing. Almost gave up TBH, really a pain to work with this old HDA codes. UAD is just so much better with clean codes. 

Download Link

For some reason @Ferather preset didn't work with my PC, don't know what's happening. I included Asus mainstream preset which is working fine and sounds fine. Play with the preset .xml file if u want to unlock additional things or u can just copy/paste other presets on ur own in System32>DTS>PC>APO4x folder to test (restart the dtsapo4x service from task manager after pasting a new preset). DTS Sound Unbound with spatial also working with this driver, just install the 2020.3.28 version. @emanresu @Jimmy9303


----------



## emanresu (Apr 23, 2021)

U da bauce @ador250

Many many thanks from us!


----------



## ador250 (Apr 23, 2021)

ador250 said:


> It's here finally, DTSX Ultra + DTS Digital Entertainment + DTS Interactive (SPDIF) with realtek HDA panel. As usual restart ur PC with disable driver signature enforcement mode before installing. Almost gave up TBH, really a pain to work with this old HDA codes. UAD is just so much better with clean codes.
> 
> Download Link
> 
> For some reason @Ferather preset didn't work with my PC, don't know what's happening. I included Asus mainstream preset which is working fine and sounds fine. Play with the preset .xml file if u want to unlock additional things or u can just copy/paste other presets on ur own in System32>DTS>PC>APO4x folder to test (restart the dtsapo4x service from task manager after pasting a new preset). DTS Sound Unbound with spatial also working with this driver, just install the 2020.3.28 version. @emanresu @Jimmy9303



Here is the video of installation and proof of working...









						DTSX_Installation
					

Watch "DTSX_Installation" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						DTSX_Testing
					

Watch "DTSX_Testing" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## emanresu (Apr 23, 2021)

This is pure joy!
1) Hold alt button on your keyboard and press Start -> Reboot,
choose "Troubleshoot" and then "Advanced Boot Options", select no 7 for Disable Signature Enforcement.
Install.
2) The install process failed for me when I hit the 2nd "Install this Driver anyway" -> all Realtek files in the folder automagically disappears.
Is MS breathing down our necks or what?
Anyway, great work! Now I'll dedicate my life to making this work for me 
On Win20H2 v2


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

@ador250, is that the current one from yesterday? The previous one I was testing the settings, and found it be active at the wrong times.
The problem was latency, especially with stereo, when I found what to do and where, I was able to set it up correctly.

In the current version, APO3 is off unless in stereo, and then surround or 3d is selected.
The preset is also a part of the other DTS Processing app (like Ultra).

Note: Even when in multichannel, a preset can be active. I would check for latency also. I've also tested SFX, MFX, EFX combo's.
Speaker detection can be done by SFX and-or MFX, various settings and technologies apply to specific FX's.

----

I see you just have APO4, thought you had both, if the quality is different I can change the acer one I am using.

====

Feedback for feedback (and I find APO3 better than APO1, especially with E-APO upmixing):

    <properties>
        <control name="APO4-Operating Mode">APO4-Music</control>  ----Default operating preset.
        <control name="APO4-Speaker Type">APO4-External Stereo</control>  ----Speakers, HDMI, SPDIF, (not using internal by default).
        <control name="APO4-Auto Content Mode Enable">1</control>  ----Fixes a bug for devices with no default preset.
        <control name="APO4-Spatial Enable">1</control>  ----Enables spatial modes when using Sound Unbound.
        <control name="APO4-OperatingMode-LastSetMode">APO4-Music</control>  ----Partly fixes a bug with off mode.
    </properties>

    <operating_mode>
        <control name="APO4-Operating Mode">APO4-Off</control>  ----Also used in multichannel mode based on testing.
        <control name="APO4-Speaker Type">APO4-External Stereo</control>  ----We are using Speakers, HDMI, SPDIF multichannel.

        <control name="MFX:Eagle-MBHL Enable" public="true">1</control>  ----Enables MBHL on MFX.
        <control name="MFX:Eagle-MBHL Distortion Preventable" public="true">10</control>  ----Removes distortion from audio.

Without the APO4-Off settings, multichannel sounds worse (less clean), no noticeable latency.

--

Now lets say you setup the driver to use DTS MFX but no SFX, and no Offstreams.

        <chain_v2 position="SFX" input="Off" output="Off">
            <process tech_id="DTS Eagle" instance_id="SFX"/>
        </chain_v2>
        <chain_v2 position="OSFX" input="Off" output="Off">
            <process tech_id="DTS Eagle" instance_id="OSFX"/>
        </chain_v2>
        <chain_v2 position="MFX" input="Stereo" output="Stereo">
            <process tech_id="DTS Eagle" instance_id="MFX"/>
        </chain_v2>
        <chain_v2 position="OMFX" input="Off" output="Off">
            <process tech_id="DTS Eagle" instance_id="OMFX"/>
        </chain_v2>

There is also "Any" instead of "Stereo". And there is also APO4-Automatic.

----

Just enabled the multichannel features, at no loss to latency, audio is significantly better (better binaries), thanks.









						DTS Preset Updater [Asus]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## ador250 (Apr 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @ador250, is that the current one from yesterday? The previous one I was testing the settings, and found it be active at the wrong times.
> The problem was latency, especially with stereo, when I found what to do and where, I was able to set it up correctly.
> 
> In the current version, APO3 is off unless in stereo, and then surround or 3d is selected.
> ...



This r some nice findings. Preset from "DTS DCH 6.0.9129.2.7z" works perfectly fine. Just the edited one from "DTS DCH Update.7z" doesn't work properly, specially from a fresh install.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

Fair enough, that one I was testing (theres a bug with off mode), my apologies. I am using your one + the edits, just MFX option on for 'off preset' plus the green points, and offstreams off.

Edit: If you are in stereo mode, and the app can be turned off, doing so results in an inactive device bug, to fix it, you change from stereo to 5.1, then back.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 24, 2021)

I got your HDA working @ador250  thank you again


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2021)

I enabled AEQ earlier, and set gain at 4, so far it seems better for multichannel (APO4-Off preset), still testing it.

Updated presets:








						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com
				



The Ferather one will be in the next update.

----

Results:

AEQ - Very good, but can cause decay with low quality audio.
SFX, MFX as 'ANY' instead of 'Stereo', same as above.

Best results:

MBHL Enable - 1
MBHL Anticlip Enable - 1
MBHL Anticlip Level - 4
MBHL Distortion Preventable - 8


----------



## mclaren85 (Jul 12, 2021)

Will it work on my Asus tuf Mobo which comes with DTS custom (lite version)?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 12, 2021)

It will override your Custom. Try this version, it will bolt onto your custom. However for a custom, you will need to take note of the FX keys being used, and their position.
Once you do the .reg files, you will then need to re-enter these keys in order to make your custom work as intended, as well as DTS:X.

You might need to tinker slightly, as 'some' FX's need to be first at some point for detection.

This version will work also with Windows drivers, as well as AMD and so on.

----

{A515262A-68B3-441A-A310-0D145362EE87} (Interactive), must always be last on EFX (final out).


----------



## dododo (Jul 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> It will override your Custom. Try this version, it will bolt onto your custom. However for a custom, you will need to take note of the FX keys being used, and their position.
> Once you do the .reg files, you will then need to re-enter these keys in order to make your custom work as intended, as well as DTS:X.
> 
> You might need to tinker slightly, as 'some' FX's need to be first at some point for detection.
> ...


How to modify acer xml to asus xml
acer xml cannot be used


----------



## Ferather (Jul 13, 2021)

That should not be the case, it's likely you have an issue elsewhere, still you can try changing it, please note, most OEM presets are not fully optimized:









						DTS Ultra Presets
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						DTS Preset Updater
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Place the preset into the 'WIN10\APO4' folder, then run the install.


----------

